# Forum Argomenti di discussione UNICO/730 dichiarazione dei redditi  Produttori di assicurazione 3° e 4° gruppo - Inquadramento INPS

## uber

Salve 
dovrei aprire una P.IVA (regime dei minimi) per questa particolare attività.
Il codice attività scelto dovrebbe essere il: 
66.22.04 - Produttori, procacciatori ed altri intermediari delle assicurazioni 
Ho letto in giro che ai fini INPS è inquadrabile come "Gestione commercianti", tuttavia mi è parso di capire che questa particolare attività costituisce un'eccezione in quanto non sono dovuti i contributi fissi da 840 euro ogni trimestre. 
Qualcuno può aiutarmi?
Grazie

----------


## mapellone

Confermo. Si verdano solo i contributi a percentuale

----------


## uber

1) Si versano con la % commercianti ma con le modalità della gestione separata quindi (in Unico)? 
2) è dovuta comunque l'iscrizione alla CCIAA e quindi l'iscrizione INPS commercianti (e NON gestione separata) giusto? 
3) In "Comunica" esiste qualcosa per segnalare che non sono dovuti i contributi fissi o comunque per segnalare che si appartiene a questa particolare "categoria"? 
Grazie mille per la colllaborazione

----------


## mapellone

> 1) Si versano con la % commercianti ma con le modalità della gestione separata quindi (in Unico)? 
> 2) è dovuta comunque l'iscrizione alla CCIAA e quindi l'iscrizione INPS commercianti (e NON gestione separata) giusto? 
> 3) In "Comunica" esiste qualcosa per segnalare che non sono dovuti i contributi fissi o comunque per segnalare che si appartiene a questa particolare "categoria"? 
> Grazie mille per la colllaborazione

  1) ESATTO 
2)ESATTO 
3) solitamente l'inps ti chiede comunque i contributi fissi. In quella sede devi dimostrare di essere produttore di II o IV gruppo a mezzo della lettera di incarico

----------


## uber

> 1) ESATTO 
> 2)ESATTO 
> 3) solitamente l'inps ti chiede comunque i contributi fissi. In quella sede devi dimostrare di essere produttore di II o IV gruppo a mezzo della lettera di incarico

  Grazie millle per il tuo aiuto. 
Sconcertante la cosa da te citata al terzo punto  :Confused:  
non esiste quindi in Comunica (dato che è lo strumento per iscriversi all'INPS) metodo per comunicare che si appartiene a questa particolare attività?  :Confused:

----------


## studio_marra

In merito al punto 1) come deve essere compilato il mod. f24? Viene in ogni caso attribuita una matricola Inps?

----------


## bepizomon

> non esiste quindi in Comunica (dato che è lo strumento per iscriversi all'INPS) metodo per comunicare che si appartiene a questa particolare attività?

  Te lo confermo, l'ho fatto un paio di mesi fa per il cliente. Non c'era possibilità di specificare in comunica che era assicuratore di 3-4 livello. Dal sito inps ho poi visto che risultava iscritto commerciante e con l'obbligo dei fissi, ma con una e-mail all'inps competente si è risolto senza problemi. 
Per l'F24, c'è cmq un'iscrizione inps con matricola etc, per il calcolo della codeline ti conviene accedere al cassetto previdenziale

----------


## studio_marra

Grazie. Anche al mio cliente l'Inps aveva richiesto il pagamento del minimale. Ha risolto con una semplice email. C'è ora il problema opposto, che hanno cancellato la posizione, quindi mi tocca ora richiederla se ho ben capito, che casino.....

----------


## bepizomon

eh sì, ho controllato per scrupolo nel cassetto previdenziale, risulta iscritto alla gestione commercianti ma risultano solo le scadenze percentuali.
penso che con una e-mail risolvi il problema.

----------


## studio_marra

Grazie, gentilissimo.

----------


## ainop

L'inps ha mandato una cartella perchè non vede i fissi versati. Eppure in visura e dall'Unico si vede che Tizio è un assicuratore del terzo tipo. Come si può risolvere?

----------


## Sabatino Pizzano

Lo scorso anno tramite comunica ho aperto la posizione di un produttore assicurativo III e IV gruppo. Anche in questo caso l'INPS di Benevento aveva provveduto automaticamente all'iscrizione alla gestione commercianti, con versamento del minimale. Diciamo che me ne sono accorto quasi subito perchè andavo a controllare con una certa periodicità gli avvisi nel profilo previdenziale del cliente e quando ho trovato la comunicazione di avvenuta iscrizione, contro la quale avrei potuto fare ricorso entro 60 giorni, subito mi sono messo in contatto con l'INPS e regolarizzato la posizione. Lo scorso mese infatti mi è arrivata la comunicazione per i contributi da versare nel 2014 e, contrariamente rispetto alla precedente comunicazione, vengono riepilogati solo i contributi a % (saldo 2013 e acconti 2014).

----------


## serman

Ma siamo sicuri che l'iscrizione INPS non sia alla gestione separata? :Confused:

----------


## Sabatino Pizzano

> Ma siamo sicuri che l'iscrizione INPS non sia alla gestione separata?

  No, è la gestione commercianti. Infatti il codice tributo è il CP e va indicata anche la matricola inps che ti arriva nella comunicazione. Così come nel quadro RR dell'Unico devi compilare il quadro della gestione commercianti, con minimale 0, e devi inoltre selezionare l'apposito caso particolare.
Inoltre la % di contributi è diversa dalla gestione separata: infatti i contributi sono pari al 21,84% (se non ricordo male) e non il 20 o il 27 della gestione separata.

----------


## serman

> Te lo confermo, l'ho fatto un paio di mesi fa per il cliente. Non c'era possibilità di specificare in comunica che era assicuratore di 3-4 livello. Dal sito inps ho poi visto che risultava iscritto commerciante e con l'obbligo dei fissi, ma con una e-mail all'inps competente si è risolto senza problemi. 
> Per l'F24, c'è cmq un'iscrizione inps con matricola etc, per il calcolo della codeline ti conviene accedere al cassetto previdenziale

  Scusa in che termini hai inviato la e-mail all'INPS, mi puoi precisare?
Grazie

----------


## bepizomon

> Scusa in che termini hai inviato la e-mail all'INPS, mi puoi precisare?
> Grazie

  Questo il testo, l'ho inviato via e-mail alla sede inps competente.
"
Per conto della sig.ra XY, della quale ho delega all'accesso del cassetto previdenziale, c.f. XXX, posizione inps commercianti matricola xxxxx.  
La sig.ra è iscritta all'inps con data 29/10/2013 e l'attività svolta è agente assicurativo di 3/4 livello e quindi non è tenuta al pagamento dei contributi inps commercianti fissi ma solo ai contributi previdenziali da conteggiarsi in sede di dichiarazione dei redditi. 
Dalla modulistica online c'è la possibilità di iscrizione alla sezione corretta ma solo della posizione precedente (era già iscritta dal xxxx al xxxx) e non per quella attuale. Non c'è alcuna modulistica per la variazione, mentre la cancellazione non è consentita. 
Vi richiedo pertanto un chiarimento su come effettuare la correzione della sezione di iscrizione, se è necessario rivolgersi allo sportello oppure se è possibile procedere online tramite il cassetto previdenziale o pec. 
In allegato la comunicazione ricevuta per il versamento dei contributi fissi minimi e una visura dell'iscrizione in CCIAA dalla quale risulta l'attività svolta. 
Cordiali saluti,
"
poi mi è arrivata conferma via e-mail della variazione.

----------


## serman

> Questo il testo, l'ho inviato via e-mail alla sede inps competente.
> "
> Per conto della sig.ra XY, della quale ho delega all'accesso del cassetto previdenziale, c.f. XXX, posizione inps commercianti matricola xxxxx.  
> La sig.ra è iscritta all'inps con data 29/10/2013 e l'attività svolta è agente assicurativo di 3/4 livello e quindi non è tenuta al pagamento dei contributi inps commercianti fissi ma solo ai contributi previdenziali da conteggiarsi in sede di dichiarazione dei redditi. 
> Dalla modulistica online c'è la possibilità di iscrizione alla sezione corretta ma solo della posizione precedente (era già iscritta dal xxxx al xxxx) e non per quella attuale. Non c'è alcuna modulistica per la variazione, mentre la cancellazione non è consentita. 
> Vi richiedo pertanto un chiarimento su come effettuare la correzione della sezione di iscrizione, se è necessario rivolgersi allo sportello oppure se è possibile procedere online tramite il cassetto previdenziale o pec. 
> In allegato la comunicazione ricevuta per il versamento dei contributi fissi minimi e una visura dell'iscrizione in CCIAA dalla quale risulta l'attività svolta. 
> Cordiali saluti,
> "
> poi mi è arrivata conferma via e-mail della variazione.

  Quindi in seguito a richiesta INPS dei contributi sul minimale hai inviato la e-mail ? Possibile che non si possa chiarire prima?
Grazie sei gentilissimo

----------


## Sabatino Pizzano

Temo di no, perchè quando feci io la pratica con comunica scrissi dappertutto "produttore assicurativo 3 e 4 gruppo" proprio per evitare scherzi dell'INPS e nonostante questo iscrissero il mio cliente alla gestione commercianti con i contributi sul minimale. Siccome la pratica viene ricevuta dalla Camera di Commercio di competenza, è la stessa camera di commercio poi che inoltra la comunicazione all'INPS che provvede all'apertura della posizione in base alle informazioni ricevute.

----------


## serman

Possibile che siano ancora tanto capre alla camera commercio e comunica da non modificare sta procedura?

----------


## bepizomon

> Quindi in seguito a richiesta INPS dei contributi sul minimale hai inviato la e-mail ? Possibile che non si possa chiarire prima?
> Grazie sei gentilissimo

  puoi vedere dal cassetto previdenziale se l'hanno inserito correttamente, però non è che anticipi di molto i tempi.

----------


## robil

INPS - Informazioni 
L'aspetto previdenziale è chiaro. Iscrizione gestione commercianti senza minimali. 
------------ 
Mi chiedo piuttosto come mai le assicurazioni emettano certificazioni per i compensi corrisposti con il criterio di cassa anche nei confronti di agenti del IV tipo e pertanto iscritti al registro imprese e quindi soggetti al criterio di competenza. 
Qualcuno con maggiore esperienza nel settore assicurativo sa spiegare il motivo? Esiste per caso una disciplina specifica di settore oppure le certificazioni emesse di fatto sono "errate" semplicemente perché ricalcano i criteri di cassa adottati per i collaboratori (per es.) occasionali?

----------


## Vitociccim

Buongiorno a tutti,
anch'io vorrei capire l'inquadramento INPS e l'iscrizione che c'è da fare. 
Sono un collaboratore di un Broker assicurativo iscritto al Regime dei minimi.
Dovrei rientrare nella categoria che l'INPS chiama: produttori di 3 e 4 gruppo? (che poi sarebbe il 4° per i collaboratori di broker);
E questi rientrano comunque nella Gestione ordinaria dei Commercianti, MA (leggendo i vostri commenti), non sarei tenuto a pagare i minimali ma solo i contributi in base al reddito che presento a fine anno fiscale. Come faccio a far capire all'INPS questo passaggio?
I contributi si pagano in 4 rate? (febbr - maggio - ago - nov); Di quant'è la percentuale?
Se ho capito bene, dovrei fare la ComUnica con un commercialista per l'iscrizione alla Camera di Commercio e poi quest'ultima provvede in automatico a iscrivermi all'INPS, giusto?
Ho partiva iva dal 1 settembre 2014, secondo voi c'è da pagare una mora all'INPS per l'iscrizione non ancora effettuata? 
Grazie per i chiarimenti.

----------


## serman

> Buongiorno a tutti,
> anch'io vorrei capire l'inquadramento INPS e l'iscrizione che c'è da fare. 
> Sono un collaboratore di un Broker assicurativo iscritto al Regime dei minimi.
> Dovrei rientrare nella categoria che l'INPS chiama: produttori di 3 e 4 gruppo? (che poi sarebbe il 4° per i collaboratori di broker);
> E questi rientrano comunque nella Gestione ordinaria dei Commercianti, MA (leggendo i vostri commenti), non sarei tenuto a pagare i minimali ma solo i contributi in base al reddito che presento a fine anno fiscale. Come faccio a far capire all'INPS questo passaggio?
> I contributi si pagano in 4 rate? (febbr - maggio - ago - nov); Di quant'è la percentuale?
> Se ho capito bene, dovrei fare la ComUnica con un commercialista per l'iscrizione alla Camera di Commercio e poi quest'ultima provvede in automatico a iscrivermi all'INPS, giusto?
> Ho partiva iva dal 1 settembre 2014, secondo voi c'è da pagare una mora all'INPS per l'iscrizione non ancora effettuata? 
> Grazie per i chiarimenti.

  Questo  intanto ti è utile Contributi Inps artigiani e commercianti 2014: scadenza e importi dovuti; F24 solo on line

----------


## mapellone

> INPS - Informazioni 
> L'aspetto previdenziale è chiaro. Iscrizione gestione commercianti senza minimali. 
> ------------ 
> Mi chiedo piuttosto come mai le assicurazioni emettano certificazioni per i compensi corrisposti con il criterio di cassa anche nei confronti di agenti del IV tipo e pertanto iscritti al registro imprese e quindi soggetti al criterio di competenza. 
> Qualcuno con maggiore esperienza nel settore assicurativo sa spiegare il motivo? Esiste per caso una disciplina specifica di settore oppure le certificazioni emesse di fatto sono "errate" semplicemente perché ricalcano i criteri di cassa adottati per i collaboratori (per es.) occasionali?

  La certificazione attesta solo quanto percepito finanziariamente dal produttore. La rilevazione per competenza di costi e ricavi non viene meno

----------


## robil

> La certificazione attesta solo quanto percepito finanziariamente dal produttore. La rilevazione per competenza di costi e ricavi non viene meno

  Il dato compensi per cassa è quindi assolutamente inutile con la sola eccezione dei contribuenti minimi (in quanto assoggettati al criterio di cassa). 
La certificazione rimane ovviamente dovuta e valida ai fini della ritenuta fiscale.

----------


## MaryGrace

> Grazie, gentilissimo.

  Buongiorno,
qualcuno di voi ha esperienza con un produttore inquadrato come amministratore di SAS? Il mandato è intestato alla SAS ma all'INPS andrei ad iscrivere l'amministratore. Anche in questo caso paga solo i contributi percentuali?

----------


## robil

L'iscrizione inps nelle società di persone è giustamente come evidenziato facente capo alla persona fisica. L'iscrizione fa riferimento ad una specifica attività sebbene esercitata in società e non in nome di una persona fisica. L'iscrizione seguirà le regole dell'attività esercitata e quindi ritengo con contribuzione a percentuale senza minimali.

----------


## raffy4791

Buonasera.
Io ho un problema, assicuratori 3 e 4 gruppo Lettera E, L'inps mi dice che devono essere lettera C x pagare i contributi a percentuale sul reddito, Mi viene da piangere....e che essendo E, devono versare i contributi minimi....vi risulata........... :Frown:  :Confused:

----------


## SilviaDL

Salve,
potete confermarmi che i produttori assicurativi seguono il regime per competenza? Grazie
a giugno ho fatto la dichiarazione dei redditi di un produttore assicurativo. Mi ha portato la certificazione unica e come reddito ho inserito quello che é riportato nella CU. Ora mi porta i cedolini dei primi sei mesi dell'anno con all'interno il cedolino di dicembre che é stato pagato a gennaio e che non é stato, giustamente, considerato nella CU e che io non ho, erroneamente, inserito nel calcolo delle imposte.  :Frown:

----------


## serman

> Salve,
> potete confermarmi che i produttori assicurativi seguono il regime per competenza? Grazie
> a giugno ho fatto la dichiarazione dei redditi di un produttore assicurativo. Mi ha portato la certificazione unica e come reddito ho inserito quello che é riportato nella CU. Ora mi porta i cedolini dei primi sei mesi dell'anno con all'interno il cedolino di dicembre che é stato pagato a gennaio e che non é stato, giustamente, considerato nella CU e che io non ho, erroneamente, inserito nel calcolo delle imposte.

  Direi che bene hai fatto ad inserire per il 2015 quanto riportato nella CU. Dicembre rientrerà nei redditi del 2016 essendo stato pagato a gennaio. (criterio di cassa).

----------


## martina.c

sono iscritta alla gestione speciale del 3°-4° gruppo. sul cassetto previdenziale risulta per gli anni 2015 e 2016 nella sezione del reddito  "Importo non determinabile per mancanza reddito anno precedente". Qualcuno saprebbe dirmi su quale imponibile starei pagando i contributi? 
grazie

----------


## emmedi

Qualcuno di questi agenti sta fruendo dell'agevolazione contributiva -35%, essendo in regime forfettario, calcolando i contributi solo sulle provvigioni effettivamente realizzate?
Chiedo perché ora, per un nuovo iscritto, forfettario e richiedente agevolazione, l'inps chiede la corresponsione del minimo.

----------

